# Control de volumen TDA 2040



## luis freeman (Feb 4, 2010)

Hola , necesito que me ayuden , ya que arme un amplificador con un integrado TDA 2040 , y le quiero poner un potenciometro en la entrada para controlar el volumen . He visto en algunos circuitos que tienen puesto potenciometros logaritmicos de 10 K , 25 K , 50 K y 100 K . Y en este ultimo , antes del potenciometro , hay un electrolitico de 2,2 uF .

Que potenciometro pongo ? 

Muchas gracias y saludos .


----------



## ibdali (Feb 4, 2010)

depende de que señal tengas antes, te recomiendo probar cual es la mejor opción, aunque con uno de 25k andas bien.


----------



## Tavo (Feb 4, 2010)

Un potenciómetro de 22K anda perfecto para ese ampli. El capacitor de 2,2uF es para bloquear la posible CC que pudiese existir en la señal de audio.

Primer terminal a masa, segundo directo al ampli pasando por dicho capacitor, y tercer terminal a la entrada de sonido (Jack, Plug, lo que sea).

Saludos.
Tavo10.


----------



## luis freeman (Feb 5, 2010)

Hola , gracias por sus respuestas , tavo10 : con terminal te referis a la conexion del potenciometro ? , seria de esta manera ? :


----------



## Federicken (Mar 4, 2010)

Si asi esta bien.
Pero para la derecha tendrias el 0 y para la izquieda el 100%
Inverti los terminales exteriores para tener el otro sentido de movimiento!
Saludos


----------



## Tavo (Mar 4, 2010)

Disculpá por no responder a tiempo.. 

Está correcto lo que dice el amigo Federicken, lo que si con ese esquemita te quedaría al revés el giro de la perilla.
Te digo porque ya me pasó y no sabía como resolverlo hasta que invertí los cables de los extremos y ahí si quedó bien.

Mas allá de controlar el volumen, este pote hace bajar MUCHO los ruidos del ampli, ya que mantiene siempre una referencia de masa (22K del pote) y elimina los ruidos que pudiesen existir (casi seguro) derivándolos a masa.

Acordate siempre:
1° terminal --> MASA
2° terminal --> AMPLIFICADOR
3° terminal --> ENTRADA DE SONIDO

Saludos!
Tavo10.


----------



## roesvago (May 5, 2010)

disculpen la ignoracia....
 pero supongo q*UE* esto tambien sirve para un tda 2050?????

 de ante manos 
 gracias


----------



## electroconico (May 5, 2010)

Asi es te sirve igual!


----------



## Chele (Jun 24, 2010)

> Mas allá de controlar el volumen, este pote hace bajar MUCHO los ruidos del ampli, ya que mantiene siempre una referencia de masa (22K del pote) y elimina los ruidos que pudiesen existir (casi seguro) derivándolos a masa.


Buenas a todos... yo hice un ampli con TDA2616 y usé un pote de 25k Log conectado como dijeron antes para atenuar la entrada y bajar el volumen. A todo volumen funciona perfectamente. El problema es que cuando empiezo a bajar el volumen se empieza a escuchar un ruido muy fuerte y molesto (Esto no pasa a volúmenes muy bajos sino desde el 85% más o menos del volumen máximo hasta cero). Si bien el volumen baja, claramente tengo algun problema p*OR*q*UE* se escucha más fuerte el ruido que la misma musica... ¿qué sugieren  ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 24, 2010)

¿El potenciómetro es nuevo?
¿Utilizaste cable blindado o aunque sea enrollaste los cables?
¿El pote está atornillado a masa o tiene una masa soldada?

Saludos !


----------



## Chele (Jun 24, 2010)

La respuesta es sí para las tres preguntas... es importante que la malla del cable blindado también esté a masa? Porque yo conecte las masas con un segundo cable común en lugar de usar la malla.. Muchas gracias por la respuesta rápida =D


----------



## Tavo (Jun 27, 2010)

Te fijaste la hoja de datos del integrado?? A veces es recomendable seguir al pie de la letra las indicaciones del fabricante. Por ejemplo, tal vez el fabricante recomienda usar pote de 50K, por decir algo..

Fijate y revisá bien las masas, debés tener un problema ahí...
Saludos.

Tavo


----------



## pleandro (Dic 3, 2011)

hola para no empezar un tema nuevo...
yotengo problema con el cable blindado... tengo que moverlo o apretarlo para que se escuche porque puede ser?


----------



## zopilote (Dic 3, 2011)

pleandro dijo:


> hola para no empezar un tema nuevo...
> yotengo problema con el cable blindado... tengo que moverlo o apretarlo para que se escuche porque puede ser?


Tienes un cable hecho jirones, es posible que sea demaciado delgado y se haya cortado en varias partes, cambialo por algo más grueso y mallado.


----------



## pleandro (Dic 11, 2011)

hola!!
bueno volviendo a mi proyecto estaba pensando en lo del cable blindado (para estereo) por que el que tengo es bastante grueso y buscando por internet encontre que la malla debe estar conectada en algun lado que no se cual es !!
mi cable se compone de 2 cables finos(blanco y rojo) y la malla y por lo que vi aca:
1° terminal --> MASA
2° terminal --> AMPLIFICADOR
3° terminal --> ENTRADA DE SONIDO
me puedo arriesgar a decir que el cable blindado va conectado junto con uno de los cables a masa??


----------

